# Barn/Stall Floor Options



## Nickers2002 (Nov 25, 2009)

So the stalls should be at least 99% finished today according to the contractor. They leveled the ground, installed the posts, put up the dividing walls and today are working on the doors and fronts. Since the stalls are only 10’ x 10.6’ I wanted them to seem as open as possible so the dividing walls are boards spaced 1.5” for air ventilation and viewing of the pony next to them, the stall fronts are going to have large mesh windows in the upper half and the doors are double dutch doors with a mesh window in the top door as well if I need to close them completely.

The floor of the stalls right now is dirt with old broken down manure (it looks like really fine dirt at this point) and sand underneath. It should pack down very nicely and drain well, it would only be urine in the stalls – that area stays bone dry under the run in roof.

I wanted to put in rubber mats of course, but realistically it won’t be financially possible right now. I was looking into alternatives because I’ve done the dirt floor things before and while it can be done again – my gelding paws in his stall so he would make holes and I am trying to avoid that. I spoke with a friend of mine and she said in a barn she knew they used canvas tarps as a “mat” in the stalls and it worked well. I did find another person that has canvas in the stalls and aisle of her barn and she loves it. They said it drains well and is easy to clean.

Any thoughts or opinions on it? They are more cost effective (I can do one stall for $35 in a 10 oz. tarp) and can be replaced fairly easy if needed. Picture below is the stall wall and footing:


----------



## Spotted (Sep 19, 2012)

I don't know about the tarp, but how about tarp then sand then shavings. This way you can clean shavings daily, and replace the sand 2x a year. Just a thought.


----------



## Nickers2002 (Nov 25, 2009)

I just worry about adding more sand in because the fields have a lot in them already. Don't want them eating too much of it 

Here is a finished stall.


----------



## 2manypets (Mar 28, 2011)

Looks good to me! If it's just one horse that digs in his stall, I'd buy him a mat ASAP. Not even the whole stall at first if money's really tight, just one where he digs, at his feeder or at the stall door.


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

I'd try to find a way to get those rubber mats if possible - would be worth it in the end. I have a 14x14 slant roof run-in shed with a dirt floor, and aside from very inclement weather they don't go to the bathroom in there very often (lucky, I know!). But when they do, I am sooo glad for those mats! (I keep fresh pine shavings in there as well). If you have a Tractor Supply Co. nearby, can you put a few on lay-away? I think the large ones are about $39.99, but they have them on sale quite often... Good luck!


----------

